# Giant Rabbits



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello.......

Does anybody here breed British Giant Rabbits? or know of anybody who breeds British Giant Rabbits?

What are the main differences between the British Giant and the Continental Giant?

I have always wanted a Giant Rabbit but having an akita didnt allow us the room to have one, but as things didnt work out with the dog in the new house there is a huge void in my life a the moment big enough for a Giant House Bunny :thumbup: 

I would prefer to get a baby one from a breeder that from pets at home so that at least i will know where it is coming from. 

This would defo be a house bunny as we live in a flat with no garden but we do have a veranda/balcony thing! and i wouldnt like the thought of somebody stealing my bunny lol i would hunt them down lol

I would like to train the bunny to walk on a harness and lead so that at least i could take the bunny out on the veranda/balcony for fresh air, would this be possible? What vaccinations would the rabbit need for this? how far could i walk the rabbit? could the rabbit come in the car with us if we were going away for the day or would it be better to leave the rabbit in the house?

How would the rabbit react to a baby as our baby is due 20th June?

Sorry for the long post and all the questions lol

Cheers

Gill
xx


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

i dont know the differences but im right with you on the wanting one lol i think theyre gorgeous but just dont have the room at moment  good luck in your search for one though


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi there, I have a giant bunny who i bought from a fantastic breeder in woodhall spa...if you want i can pm you his number depending on where you are and how far you'd go to see them,....scratch that, sorry only just realised your location, a looooooong way off for a bunny 
Clare xx


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks anyway, yeh we are in scotland and there dont seem to be many breeders up here, i cant find details on the net anyway.

Have u got pics of ur bunny clare7435?

Gill
x


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

giant bunnies are awesome. My willow is a crossbreed but everyone at [email protected] etc reckon she's part giant rabbit cuz she's considerably bigger than the other rabbits! 
It's nice that you would take them with you for the day but in my experience bunnies don't travel well! So I guess it would depend on the rabbit's personality- Willow sits in a corner and shakes. 
It would also depend on the bunny how far they could walk, I myself wouldn't risk my bunny on a lead as one bite and she'd be through it and away haha but I guess thats just my opinion 
Hope you find a good bunny dealer! xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a friend who breed's both british and conti's but she is in Essex lol

She prefer's the british in personality as she has found her conti's to be a bit nippy and apparently its a conti thing. Im not an expert so cant say whats what just saying what she said


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

i really like the blue colour, which only the British Giant comes in so i am swaying towards them and if their personality is better then thats good, coz obvoiusly i would like to be able to trust the rabbit with the baby as i think it is good for kids to grow up with pets.

Thanks for u info, have u got any pics of ur friends rabbits or does she have a website?

Gill
x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Gil3987 said:


> i really like the blue colour, which only the British Giant comes in so i am swaying towards them and if their personality is better then thats good, coz obvoiusly i would like to be able to trust the rabbit with the baby as i think it is good for kids to grow up with pets.
> 
> Thanks for u info, have u got any pics of ur friends rabbits or does she have a website?
> 
> ...


Conti's come in blue too :thumbup:

No she dont have a website, we keep telling her to make 1 but she never gets around to it lol.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Gil3987 said:


> i really like the blue colour, which only the British Giant comes in so i am swaying towards them and if their personality is better then thats good, coz obvoiusly i would like to be able to trust the rabbit with the baby as i think it is good for kids to grow up with pets.
> 
> Thanks for u info, have u got any pics of ur friends rabbits or does she have a website?
> 
> ...


I have a blue continental giant, blue doesnt come in just british giants, and he is the most adorable animal i have ever had! I have had two contis and both of them have had the most amazing personality! All Stan does is lick you to death and if you try and get away from him then he tries to get you back so he can lick you! Personally i think the contis are a nicer looking breed than the british but maybe im biased! Ive never heard of a nasty conti to be honest, they are very very dog like and very loving ansd friendly and good fun. I also have two cats and he gets on great with them 2. He has free run of the house at all times and he is one of us basically!!

The only main differences i know of is that the contis are a bigger breed than the british but apart from that they are more or less the same!

I wouldnt put the bunny on a harness or a lead as this can be dangerous for them. Stan runs free in the garden and he loves it! Is your balcony not safe enough to just have him out there without a harness or a lead?

Rabbits need a mxyi jab twice a year and VHD once a year.

I wouldnt take the rabbit in the car as this stresses them out but its up to you, i wish i could take Stan everywhere with me! 

I dont think you would have any probs with your baby!

I would defo reccomend a conti as they are so loving and friendly, big gentle giants really!

Only thing is is to make sure you have a lot of space as they shouldnt be kept in cages.

Hope this helps!! :thumbup:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are a few pics of Stan

and a link to a couple of vids (these are quite old though, he is now a year old and these are when he was about 4/5 months)

YouTube - Continental Giant Rabbit - Stan the Man -Jump around

YouTube - Continental Giant Rabbit - Stan the Man


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> I have a blue continental giant, blue doesnt come in just british giants, and he is the most adorable animal i have ever had! I have had two contis and both of them have had the most amazing personality! All Stan does is lick you to death and if you try and get away from him then he tries to get you back so he can lick you! Personally i think the contis are a nicer looking breed than the british but maybe im biased! Ive never heard of a nasty conti to be honest, they are very very dog like and very loving ansd friendly and good fun. I also have two cats and he gets on great with them 2. He has free run of the house at all times and he is one of us basically!!
> 
> The only main differences i know of is that the contis are a bigger breed than the british but apart from that they are more or less the same!
> 
> ...


Yeh it defo helps, the info i had found on the net said that conti's didnt come in blue thats why i thought that but thank you for clearing that up for me lol thats what i want i want the rabbit to be one of the family and be litter trained.

the balcony is where our and the 2 neighbours on either side front doors r, there are security doors at either side so cud keep them closed and let it out there but this wouldnt be necessary i dont thinkas we have a large flat and the rabbit would have the run of the ground floor (living room/kitchen/hallway)

R these vaccinations required for a rabbit that is purely a house bunny?

Ok well its not that we go away anywhere all day really as we have always had to be back for the dog so would olny take the rabbit wth us if i couldnt get anybody to come in and see to it wen we were out.

cool well thank you for ur reccomendation and now i am stuck between the 2, will just have to have a good look at loads of photos as it sounds like its is just going to be what we think looks nicer lol

I was thinking that the bunny could be out and about in the flat all day as i will now be in a lot of the time with having baby and we have a large dog cage which i was thinking we could use for it at night so that it is safe when we cant keep an eye on it, do u think this would be suitable? Cage size: 72 ins X 45 ins X 48 ins HIGH

Just looked at ur pics and vids he is a gorgeous bunny, do u mind me asking how much u paid for him?

Gill x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Here' some picis, Giants are a real joy to have as house pets, I wouldnt cage them though, but that's my choice some people do some don't, I have yet to see a hutch bg enough for a giant though, even the ones they sell for giants are in my opinion to small. 

She was between 3 to 5 months old when i took these picis, I really must take some more because she's about 6 months now...errr...i think, will have to check on that lol xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I know one breeder of English Giants but we are over seas! Sorry!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Here are a few pics of Stan
> 
> and a link to a couple of vids (these are quite old though, he is now a year old and these are when he was about 4/5 months)
> 
> ...


Awww Stan is beautiful...what a cute bunny....I want him....:001_tt1::001_tt1:...xx


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

Having three lops, I always wonder how giants are able to keep their large ears up :lol:
I originally wanted a flemish giant, but I didn't like the colours, I like buns with white and they just don't exist in giants. I have a solid black frenchie now though, just fell in love with her.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

shutterspeed said:


> Having three lops, I always wonder how giants are able to keep their large ears up :lol:
> I originally wanted a flemish giant, but I didn't like the colours, I like buns with white and they just don't exist in giants. I have a solid black frenchie now though, just fell in love with her.


lol...the ears are so cute...it's keeping them down that's the problem with dolly. when the poor girl tries to clean them they keep springing back up and she gets really frustrated. I've had 2 giant rabbits, only dolly now unfortunatly but both of them have/had really strong ears, they're really thick too,xx


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

> when the poor girl tries to clean them they keep springing back up and she gets really frustrated.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

lol thats a shame, she is a gorgeous bunny, is she a yellow conti?

Gill
x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Gil

Sorry for the late response! I think i paid £120 for Stan, he was more expensive as he was an import from Holland but the breeder i got mine off sells his for between £60 and £120. And i must admit ive never seen so many nice huge rabbits as what this breeder has, its a shame you are so far away! 

Have you decided on what you are going to get yet then?


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Kelly,

ok cool thats good are they vaccinated? how far do u think a breeder would let me travel for a baby bunny?

Still not decided, still re-searching it  dont just wanna rush in lol

Would i be right in saying that the british giants dont get as big as the continental giants??

what would you recommend is best a male or a female?

Gill
x


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

If you only want one bun, then it's best to take a male. Females are less easy going. One should really not have one bun, as they enjoy the company of a partner, but if that's really not possible, you should give your bun a LOT of attention.
I got Rufus, thinking he'd be a home bunny, but my OH said Rufus was sad without a wife, so Rosie Lee arrived.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks for the info and replies everybody

Yeh i just dont think the flat would be big enough to have two of them, i am now on maternity leave and am planning to be in mosot of the time so the bunny would be out and about in the house most of the time and would be in the large dog cage at nite to keep it safe from wires etc but it would never want for attention as would probably have lots of ppl coming and going to vist me and baby through the week and parents at weekends and what not lol how would a bunny react to this? 

so i need to start thinking of baby boy bunny names lol aswell as baby names lol

Gill
x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Gil3987 said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> ok cool thats good are they vaccinated? how far do u think a breeder would let me travel for a baby bunny?
> 
> ...


Hi ya

No they arent vaccinated, you need to do that youself. Its really up to you how far you wanted to travel. Have you managed to find any breeders in your area yet? Im sure there must be some in your area or the surrounding area? Where are you again?

Thats good that you are still researching rather than rushing into it! 

Yes you are right in saying that in general the contis are a biggger breed than the british giant but obviously you will get excepetions as you do with any breed, i do think contis are nicer looking but thats just me! lol

I would reccomend a male from experience of just any animal to be honest but again i do think it differs just down their individual personalities to be honest but i will always try to have males in any animals. All my animals are males lol!!

Rabbits dont need to be with another rabbit. Company is nice for them but it isnt a must! Rabbits are perfectly happy as an only bunny if they get enough attention from their owners. Stan doesnt have a buddy (apart form the cats which we have only had for the last couple of months) and he has been perfectly happy on his own, he gets lots of attention and is allowed free run of the house, he is very happy! I agree that it is nice for them to have a buddy but its definitely not a necessity.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

kellyrich said:


> Hi ya
> 
> No they arent vaccinated, you need to do that youself. Its really up to you how far you wanted to travel. Have you managed to find any breeders in your area yet? Im sure there must be some in your area or the surrounding area? Where are you again?
> 
> ...


I have a female bunny and she's really fiesty! I think the males are supposed to be more chilled out and laid back so maybe that's better.hehe Not sure tho as this is my first bunny. Willow ,my rabbit, doesn't have a buddy and I think she's fine , we wouldn't have room for another anyways so it depends on the amount of space you have  xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I do think its sad when buns are kept on their own, they do like company of their own kind. But if its not an option then as long as they have plenty of stimulation and time with you i cant see it being a big issue. Keep an eye on the recues sometimes they get in giants that can only be homed as a single bun, depends how quickly you want one.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well i wouldnt mind taking one from rescue as long as the background was known coz obvoiusly we are gona have baby soon too omg in about 10 weeks actually!!!!!

Mite even wait til baby is about 6 months or so coz i dont want anybody to feel neglected lol as i am gona be first time mum to baby and a giant bunny lol

Gill x


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Hi ya
> 
> No they arent vaccinated, you need to do that youself. Its really up to you how far you wanted to travel. Have you managed to find any breeders in your area yet? Im sure there must be some in your area or the surrounding area? Where are you again?
> 
> ...


I found this website yesterday Breeders Directory and there are no giant breeders in my area we are in the Scottish Borders.

Yeh i defo wouldnt rush into a decision like this!!!

I do like the contis actually, but as the british dont get so big wondering if a british mite be better for being an indoor bun?

Yeh wen we have had dogs it has always been males as i think they are a bit easier going than females!

Cool that makes me feel better about only getting 1 bun! it will not be short of love and attention in my house, as there will always be ppl coming and giong to see me and baby too lol yeh he would have free run of the downstairs of the flat (living room/kitchen/hallway) but he wouldnt be getting up stairs just incase he fell.

Gill x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Ha ha dont worry about the stairs, he wont fall! Stan runs up and down ours all the time!

When the time does come you could try looking on gumtree or preloved, i know a few breeders, i could ask if they know of any in Scotland when you were ready!


----------



## lisablair (Mar 30, 2010)

lolabloob said:


> I have a female bunny and she's really fiesty! I think the males are supposed to be more chilled out and laid back so maybe that's better.hehe Not sure tho as this is my first bunny. Willow ,my rabbit, doesn't have a buddy and I think she's fine , we wouldn't have room for another anyways so it depends on the amount of space you have  xx


I wish someone would tell my boy that he's definitely more fiesty then what me girl was


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Gil3987 said:


> Well i wouldnt mind taking one from rescue as long as the background was known coz obvoiusly we are gona have baby soon too omg in about 10 weeks actually!!!!!
> 
> Mite even wait til baby is about 6 months or so coz i dont want anybody to feel neglected lol as i am gona be first time mum to baby and a giant bunny lol
> 
> Gill x


You'll have a better idea of temprement in a rescue adult bun than you will a baby bun.

Good Luck x


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi there everyone!

I read this post as i too am wanting to get a giant bun - a conti particularly.
I live in Cambridge and was wondering if anyone knew of anybreeders near me???

Any advice??

I will only have room for one bun but it shouldnt be too bad becuase when i would be home the little (well hopefully very GIANT) bun would come out for the night 

Thanks


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Ha ha dont worry about the stairs, he wont fall! Stan runs up and down ours all the time!
> 
> When the time does come you could try looking on gumtree or preloved, i know a few breeders, i could ask if they know of any in Scotland when you were ready!


That would be really good of you i will let you know when i am ready, Oh is slowly coming round to the idea lol

Gill
x


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Tammy0407 said:


> Hi there everyone!
> 
> I read this post as i too am wanting to get a giant bun - a conti particularly.
> I live in Cambridge and was wondering if anyone knew of anybreeders near me???
> ...


Hi Tammy,

I put up a link to the British Rabbit Council site with a list of breeders, it was a few posts back, in there you should find a breeder in your area 

They are just such a gorgeous animal!!

Gill
x


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

crofty said:


> You'll have a better idea of temprement in a rescue adult bun than you will a baby bun.
> 
> Good Luck x


Yeh this is very true, this mite be a better option as we will have the wee one also, and obviously getting one from a rescue centre is better for the rescue centres too.

Gill
x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Gil3987 said:


> Yeh this is very true, this mite be a better option as we will have the wee one also, and obviously getting one from a rescue centre is better for the rescue centres too.
> 
> Gill
> x


Might be worth having a look on Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre at your local rescues and speaking to them saying you want a giant, have looked into it and would like them to let you know when they get one in. Ive seen some stunning Giants in rescues and they love them going as housebunnies, giants also tend to be let bit more laid back.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and will keep an eye out for a nice giant!

Lara x


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeh i will do that is a good idea!!

Thank you for your help!!

We have actually thought about Lara as a baby girls name lol as we dont know what we are having yet!!

Gill
x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Tammy0407 said:


> Hi there everyone!
> 
> I read this post as i too am wanting to get a giant bun - a conti particularly.
> I live in Cambridge and was wondering if anyone knew of anybreeders near me???
> ...


Mine came from Colchester and i would definately recommend him! All his rabbits are huge and are fantastic but you are spolit for choice. He is a bit more epxensive that some breeders but they are beautiful rabbits but some are imported from Holland. Let me know if you want any details.

Thanks


----------

